# aire gaston berthe



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

hi,
has anybody stayed on the aire"gaston berthe" at calais.thinking of catching late ferry to calais and stopping there overnight so fresh for journey in morning.got three grandsons (10,4,and 2)with us so got to be safe.
cheers
jm :roll:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not familiar with that one. Does it have any other name? Do you have the co-ords?


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Not familiar with that one. Does it have any other name? Do you have the co-ords?


n50.57.958 e001.50.624 apparently its other side of calais ferry port


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gaston Berthe is the name of the road at the seafront, where the ice cream vans are. He probably means the aire for the m/homes overlooking the car park.

tony

try: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-106597-calais.html+parking


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ah, that one!

Take a look here - quite a few reviews:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes tony thats the one. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It wouldn't be my first choice - a bit like parking in a motorhome dealers yard.

Cite Europe for me - secure parking - stock up with a load of goodies in the morning and then on your way.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I prefer the yacht basin, nice and close to the restaurants, also loads of space and quiet.


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Ah, that one!
> 
> Take a look here - quite a few reviews:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42


thank you tonyt,thats the one.reviews sound ok.o/h does not fancy cite europe,thinks i will send her food shopping. 10days to make our minds up
cheers
jim m


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

10 days time, with a 10yr old in tow, you do realise it's term time. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> 10 days time, with a 10yr old in tow, you do realise it's term time. 8) :wink:
> 
> tony


if you dont tell them,nor will i :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Would never use the Calais Aire again. Cite Europe for us, clean, free, secure and plenty of space.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a look at Cite Europe on Google Earth that may make your mind up! Wonder who's van is coming out think it's a french man and woman though they notice they have been snapped too!

Greenie


----------

